# Binary file einlesen



## Erddrache (31. Jan 2007)

Servus...

Ich haette mal eine kleine Frage, und zwar versuche ich, eine binary file ein zu lesen - komme da aber nicht wirklich weiter... Wenn ich eine Binaerfile habe, lese ich die mit DataInputStream ein...
Problem ist, dass die einzige Information, die ich ueber meine file habe, folgendes ist:

   byte:       preamble = 01110100 = 74hex
   byte:       length of record including preamble
                = variable based on subrecord type
                subrecord 0 =  98 bytes
                subrecord 1 =  65 bytes
                subrecord 2 =  64 bytes
                subrecord 3 = 110 bytes
                subrecord 4 =  26 bytes
                subrecord 5 =  32 bytes
   byte:       subrecord type [0,1,2,3,4,5]
   byte:       record type = 5

Entspricht das einem encoding, also sowas wie UTF, oder wie gehe ich damit um??? Gibt es mehrere Arten von binary files (mal abgesehen von der Encodierung)...

Hat das schon mal einer gemacht???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (31. Jan 2007)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/DataInputStream.html

da steht alles was du brauchst, also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe readByte()


----------

